# empty cage considering filling it up??? x



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

well i have an empty cage and im LOOKING INTO filling it in about 6 months as i will need to do reserch and obv probs save up any ideas??

this isnt the cage and it has no board in it obv i can improvise it xoxo

Mc Spike;


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

meausurements;

*Width:* 54.5 (73.5)cm

*Height:* 160cm

*Length:* 43.5 (60.5)cm

Mc Spike xoxo


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Hmm im sure i just posted on here..anyway..

how many of these threads do you want to make a day, some people im sure will be getting annoyed with them, you ask the same things in them and just cluttering up the section of the forums with the same things!! 

Like has been said to you many times before...it all depends what you want from a pet, how much you can afford, what you class as a pet, what your allowed!!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

well i am sorry sincearly i would like a social pet and im willing to pay around £350 and if i am cluttering the forum im sure a mod would tell me im not having a battle anyway all i was doing was asking for opinions from the people who have better knowladge of what is out there than myself of course its an open forum and you have the right to state that opinion but i wasnt exactly jumping for joy whilst reading it nor was i smilling :/ some folks on here eh (but then again i guess some of you on here could say the same about me :/) 

Mc Spike


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Connor you need to stop and think which animal do you really want and what will your mum allow you to have. If I want a pet I then set my mind on it and that is what I get. I dont swap and change my mind all the time because if I did it is obvious that I dont really want that pet. Decide between you and your Mum what animal fits your requirements then you can research and save up for it


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

But if you dont know what you want yourself how is anyone else gonna know :gasp:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

If you want something social then rats or ferrets maybe a chin.........skunks can be social but you couldnt keep a skunk in that cage :whistling2::lol2:

gliders can be social but can also be anti social they are nocturnal and they do bite an scratch at times too which hurts


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I think it's because you aren't showing any dedication what-so-ever. You bounce around between so many VERY different species. Like I've said before, you need to figure out what KIND of pet you want and go from there. Also, you need to be working with your mother, since you still live at home. You can't expect your Mom to automatically agree to whatever you decide. You need to show her that you are sincerely interested in a specific critter and that you are responsible enough to add another critter to your home. And it puts a lot of people off when you say you'd like suggestions and then when those are made you reply with "that's not unusual enough". You should be wanting an animal for the animal itself and what kind of pet it has the potential to be, not by how many people keep said animal. THE best pet you could possibly get in my opinion is a couple rats and they would love that cage once kitted out with shelves, hammocks, toys, etc etc etc.

ETA: Shell and Emma both beat me... I talk to much


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Connor you need to stop and think which animal do you really want and what will your mum allow you to have. If I want a pet I then set my mind on it and that is what I get. I dont swap and change my mind all the time because if I did it is obvious that I dont really want that pet. Decide between you and your Mum what animal fits your requirements then you can research and save up for it


i know what you are all saying but im doing it so i can find an animal i know that i can cover the care of and that suits my situation best i will find one for myself and set my heart on what i and my mum decide then reserch and save is that better?im not argueing as lifes to short and i have the rest of mine to live so if i spend it on a forum argueing its going to be a rubbish life and one last thing it does no longer matter thanks anyhow xoxo

Mc Spike x


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

You'll know what pet you really want and stick to it, like me, im desperate for a skunk, of which it will be coming true later this year.. but i do like all other animals but I know i want a skunk and wont change my mind on it. Decide what you want, even if the cage isnt right if you really want it then you will be prepared to get new stuff, dont just get something because it will fit in your cage get it becuase you want it!


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

You need to ask yourself as to why i want another pet, can i aford it's up keep or provide all the attention it will need etc


----------



## the zoo (Mar 7, 2009)

i think its the fact that you want a pet just because its unusual that is annoying a lot of people because you should want an animalbecause you like it not for its 'cool' value because then you will just get bored of it once nobody is interested anymore


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

o..k.. well from now i am either going to stick with the hogs as they are what i know about alot of resech was done before i got my first hog and now that i have them im still reserching them so i think i will stick with what i know best and not what i want to know best or what i think i could know the best of im sorry to have caused such a inconvinience to the forum i think i will cut down my time on here as its not exactly helping much when im causing so much hasstle i might as well just stick with what i am good at and keep myself out of the deffencive corner and try to slowly build my reputation back up i once thought i was licked on here by a few of the members clearly not as i have seen resantly but maybe its because im causing such a nucent of myself i do appolagies and im going to leave it at this and leave the cage empty until I feal ready and i and my mum have decided but right now i think i have now caused that much of a nucence to here i will lay of the posts as like i said i dont wonna cause anymore arguements :/ 

mc spike


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> o..k.. well from now i am either going to stick with the hogs as they are what i know about alot of resech was done before i got my first hog and now that i have them im still reserching them so i think i will stick with what i know best and not what i want to know best or what i think i could know the best of im sorry to have caused such a inconvinience to the forum i think i will cut down my time on here as its not exactly helping much when im causing so much hasstle i might as well just stick with what i am good at and keep myself out of the deffencive corner and try to slowly build my reputation back up i once thought i was licked on here by a few of the members clearly not as i have seen resantly but maybe its because im causing such a nucent of myself i do appolagies and im going to leave it at this and leave the cage empty until I feal ready and i and my mum have decided but right now i think i have now caused that much of a nucence to here i will lay of the posts as like i said i dont wonna cause anymore arguements :/
> 
> mc spike


 
i did type this up before but my net went on me 

But the way your going about doing it seems like your seeing something someone else has so you want want want 

thats what people are trying to tell you 

what jen said is spot on you have to remember you live at home its not just up to you what pet you have 

you say you want a skunk im darn well sure your mother wouldnt if she saw the mess they created 

come to my house my living room is a skunk toilet an den the poo that comes out of them is umbelievable i fill 3 carrier bags a day full of poop from them 

with any pet you decide to own you have to take the good and the bad that comes with it an until you have your own place and dont have to rely on your mum then you should be careful what you consdier as a pet for her sake too 

Your very lucky having what you have already when i lived at home with the rents i wasnt allowed pets


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Connor now you are being silly nobody is suggesting you shouldnt post on here at all


----------



## the zoo (Mar 7, 2009)

hmm slightly silly post about not posting anymore. just post different stuff not the same question asked many different ways and you will be fine


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Connor now you are being silly nobody is suggesting you shouldnt post on here at all


 
totally agree with you there shell 

all people have said is calm down an think about what you would like before jumping into anything


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> come to my house my living room is a skunk toilet an den the poo that comes out of them is umbelievable i fill 3 carrier bags a day full of poop from them


Eww! :gasp: Do skunks really poop that much?! I had no idea! Is that one skunk or several? Just curious!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Miss Lily said:


> Eww! :gasp: Do skunks really poop that much?! I had no idea! Is that one skunk or several? Just curious!


 
LOL i have 5 skunks haha 

1 was bliss on the poo side of things hardly owt but when you have 5 bums at it ooooooooooooh its alot of poo for every bowl of feed they eat i would say 10x the amount comes back out :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

YUK! That's all I can say! I'll stick with my chameleon's once a week offering I think! How on earth do skunks manage to poop out more than they eat?!:lol2: At least they make up for it by looking so cute!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Miss Lily said:


> YUK! That's all I can say! I'll stick with my chameleon's once a week offering I think! How on earth do skunks manage to poop out more than they eat?!:lol2: At least they make up for it by looking so cute!


LOL i have no clue but a marigold an carrier bag do the trick for cleaning up :lol2:

they do have litter trays just dont use them often :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Looking at a skunk crap, you'd think a rottie made it, too *lol*


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Looking at a skunk crap, you'd think a rottie made it, too *lol*


 
LOL yups their turds are bigger than my lhasa :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Amalthea said:


> Looking at a skunk crap, you'd think a rottie made it, too *lol*


Ahh but skunk poop comes in a wider variety of colours.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Oooh... Rainbow crap!


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Just read through this post and to be honest can see both sides It can seem as if Conner is after everything he sees and likes the sound of but also it does sound as if alot of peole ore jumping on him for being indecisive, It can be hard to choose a pet especially when still at home but unless he asks what is about and what people think and feel how will he ever be able to make an informed desicion. I thought it was great that he was giving himself at least 6 months to research any pets he felt may be suitable and if like me he has limited space in which to house a companion pet (as i like to refer to them in my home) then the fact he has a cage that fits into that spce is looking for ideas on what he can house in it is quite responsible, as like me he may not be able to house the comapnion pet of his dreams and so in a way has to settle for something different. 
This is just my own opinion and i may not have all the facts in which case feel free to disregard my comments but Conner dont stop posting and asking questions every day as otherwise we will never learn anything new.
Sam


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

sammy1969 said:


> Just read through this post and to be honest can see both sides It can seem as if Conner is after everything he sees and likes the sound of but also it does sound as if alot of peole ore jumping on him for being indecisive, It can be hard to choose a pet especially when still at home but unless he asks what is about and what people think and feel how will he ever be able to make an informed desicion. I thought it was great that he was giving himself at least 6 months to research any pets he felt may be suitable and if like me he has limited space in which to house a companion pet (as i like to refer to them in my home) then the fact he has a cage that fits into that spce is looking for ideas on what he can house in it is quite responsible, as like me he may not be able to house the comapnion pet of his dreams and so in a way has to settle for something different.
> This is just my own opinion and i may not have all the facts in which case feel free to disregard my comments but Conner dont stop posting and asking questions every day as otherwise we will never learn anything new.
> Sam


hun its okeis i asked for all that i got if i had been more responsable and choosen one pet and stuck to it i would have been fine with all the members and if i had done what people have picked me up on then i would have got advice not critisism so nothing is going to stop me posting there no point in carring on the argument may aswell leave it alot easier although i am scaning the net now instead of posting on here or reading old threads of what people have or had owned thanks anyhow as to the i only want a pet because its strange i said that because domestic pets are great but exotics and uncommen pets attract my attention more i do have domestics and exotics xoxo

Mc Spike x


----------



## jude66 (May 8, 2009)

Hi
Ever thought about sugar gliders? or african pygamy hedgehogs?
Just athought!
Jude


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

jude66 said:


> Hi
> Ever thought about sugar gliders? or african pygamy hedgehogs?
> Just athought!
> Jude


suggies diets will be to hard for me i think because of the ratio's ect 

and i own 2 aph and i have to say that cage would be no good for them either thanks any how nice to know you like to help  

Mc Spike x


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

could possibly fit a child in that cage.....

i have one that i'm thinking about rehoming. 
3 and a half yrs old, girl, answers back, has a temper so may need resocialising. But is sweet and beautiful and funny and loving. A LOT of hard work, harder than any APH's, dogs, skunks and snakes put together. But she is housetrained, will put her clothes in the washer and help prepare food and do the dishes. She comes with all accessories....
Ask your mum, and let me know. :whistling2:
can deliver..... :2thumb:
£500 ovno


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

ownedbyroxy said:


> could possibly fit a child in that cage.....
> 
> i have one that i'm thinking about rehoming.
> *3 and a half yrs old, girl*, *answers back, has a temper* so may need resocialising. But is sweet and *beautiful and funny* and loving. A LOT of hard work, harder than any APH's, dogs, skunks and snakes put together. But she is housetrained, *will put her clothes in the washer and help prepare food and do the dishes.* She comes with all accessories....
> ...


the bold are the only parts im happy with the bold underlined im not 

hi i will send you a PM i am very interested as to why you are rehoming her is it due to any fault of her own?

my mum said aslong as she can put up with being caged at night and doesnt mind a little poking and prodding we will take her i am a little conserned as to the price and the fact you state REHOMING is the £500 a rehoming fee????

please PM me with further detals  xoxo

Mc Spile


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

yes the rehoming fee is £500. this is due to the financial loss i have had the last 3 yrs, the strain motherhood has imprinted on my mind, and my body. Plus the cost reflects the potential of the child. Due to her age she is able to pick up things, and learns quick. You will also get many more happy days with her. Also this deters people looking for a 'freebie' and passing her on. 

She's worth every penny..... :no1:



Edited to add: Sorry have changed my mind. No price can be put on the head of my gorgeous girl!
Sorry to waste your time..... but if you are seriously after one, i hear Toys r us have a BOGOF offer on kids at the mo.... lol


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

ownedbyroxy said:


> yes the rehoming fee is £500. this is due to the financial loss i have had the last 3 yrs, the strain motherhood has imprinted on my mind, and my body. Plus the cost reflects the potential of the child. Due to her age she is able to pick up things, and learns quick. You will also get many more happy days with her. Also this deters people looking for a 'freebie' and passing her on.
> 
> She's worth every penny..... :no1:
> 
> ...


DAMN YOU I KNEW YOU WOULD DROP OUT I AM STILL INTERESTED MONEY HERE WAITING LOVLEY HOME OFFERED!!! XOXO 

Mc Spike x


----------

